# is my boa pregnant now with photos



## 170pand (Dec 22, 2008)

is there anyone in medway that breed boas,she is about 8 foot long,hasnt eaten since july and still very heavy,no wieght loss,,she,s put on quite a bit near tail and male was very into her at time but i saw no locking myself,,,
she,s still not eating no interest at all worked out she last feed 30 august after rep show at maidstone and shed just after about 1 week after,stays in warm ends,she,s in 8x2x2,,so the heat is at the opposit ends of both,,took couple photos of her this morning if this can help anyone plz


----------



## pythonpants1970 (Apr 30, 2009)

*gravid boa*

judging by the way shes laying on her side towards her back end theres a good chance that she is however this could also just be ovulation related-doesnt always means shes been fertilized-good luck anyway-fingers crossed for you!


----------



## 170pand (Dec 22, 2008)

me male was covering her in sperm plugs so fingers crossed he got his way,,lol
if she,s not fertile what will she lay,,i know that egg laying snakes lay slug eggs but what do live laying snakes do,,not being dumb but only ever breed burmese,,


----------



## bigdaddyboa (Aug 31, 2009)

live bearing snakes will also give birth to slugs they are usually orange in colour. Also there is a pos u will get still borns aswell


----------



## 170pand (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks for replys i hope i dont get the above wont b nice clearing that up errrrr


----------



## viatorek (Dec 29, 2009)

not this time! good luck


----------



## 170pand (Dec 22, 2008)

viatorek said:


> not this time! good luck


 lol..this is puzzling,,whats that mean mate,,

well got up this morning and she was totaly on her side,,i had to go in and check she was still with me lol,,she was fine just soaking up the heat,,but when i see her head sideways as well full lengh of her i thought :censor: she,s died on me,but touched her and she wanted to bite me lol,so she,s fine


----------

